# Lane Cove River - Salt 25/1



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi all,

Will be heading down to Lane Cove River (salt section) Thursday after work. Launching about 7pm, staying till a bit after dark. There's a small yak ramp on River Ave, about 500m's or so from the corner. (It's after fairyland Av.)

Will be flicking plastics and lures under the mangroves looking for bream & flathead.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Would love to join you but its my wife's birthday so I don't dare


----------



## xtian (Jan 20, 2007)

Count me in . I'll PM you my mobile just in case.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

No worries Dave. Perfectly understandable.

Got your pm xtian so look forward to meeting you there.

Occy, hope you can make it down.

Heading up to jaycar (city) at lunch to get a few parts to knock up temporary light. Forecast is for clearing showers, so hopefully they've cleared by the arvo.


----------



## xtian (Jan 20, 2007)

Reckon I can away without a light? :? 
Did even occur to me... I'll rig up a torch if need. 
:idea: Must ad to shopping list.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Should be right till around 8.30, but it gets pretty dark down there. No moon or street lights.


----------

